# {UNSOLVED}    dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCGIFHWADDR: No such device

## almackska

I updated my kernel and updated gnome. Ive basicly updated everything i could update. Ive been running into problems and fixing them as i go. But now im having this silly little problem. 

```
localhost ~ # modprobe eth0

localhost ~ # dhcpcd eth0     

Error, dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCGIFHWADDR: No such device
```

Now i know i have a network card in their. 

Here is the output of ifconfig -a

```
localhost ~ # ifconfig -a

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:135 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:135 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:10778 (10.5 Kb)  TX bytes:10778 (10.5 Kb)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:41:62:67:ED  

          inet addr:192.168.0.6  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1454 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:951 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1323138 (1.2 Mb)  TX bytes:171958 (167.9 Kb)

          Memory:ec000000-ec001fff 

```

Last edited by almackska on Tue Feb 06, 2007 9:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## almackska

Are there any more things i need to post to make the solution to the problem a little clearer?

----------

## almackska

I recompiled my kernel and made the support for my card in the kernel as a module. When i modprobe it i get this.

```
localhost ~ # modprobe 3c59x

FATAL: Module 3c59x not found
```

just to verify that i indeed have this network card here is the output of lspci

```
localhost ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]

00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

00:0e.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233 PCI to ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1b)

00:11.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1b)

00:11.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1b)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 30)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)

```

Help would be appricaiated. I understand the super bowl is starting soon so i gotta go. 

Da........... bearssssssss !!!

----------

## almackska

so i try and start eth0 and dhcp and i get this.

Does this mean that i might not have a file i need?

```
localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   You are using a deprecated configuration syntax for eth0

 *   You are advised to read /etc/conf.d/net.example and upgrade it accordingly

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface eth0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)
```

----------

## noice

can you post

```
#dhcpcd --version

#cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

?

----------

## almackska

Here are some outputs

```
localhost ~ # dhcpcd --version

DHCP Client Daemon v.2.0.5

Copyright (C) 1996 - 1997 Yoichi Hariguchi <yoichi@fore.com>

Copyright (C) January, 1998 Sergei Viznyuk <sv@phystech.com>

Copyright (C) 2005 Roy Marples <uberlord@gentoo.org>

                   Simon Kelley <simon@thekelleys.org.uk>

Location: http://developer.berlios.de/projects/dhcpcd/

Usage: dhcpcd [-dknoprBCDHNRSTY] [-l leasetime] [-h hostname] [-t timeout]

       [-i vendorClassID] [-I ClientID] [-c filename] [-s [ipaddr]]

       [-w windowsize] [-L ConfigDir] [-G [gateway]] [-e etcDir]

       [-m routeMetric] [-F none|ptr|both]

       [-v logLevel] [interface]

```

```
localhost ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-ndiswrapper"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=10

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

iface_eth0="dhcp" 

```

!!EDIT      Im running a 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 kernel by the way.

----------

## noice

if in ifconfig there isn't eth0 recompile your kernel with right module.

in /etc/conf.d/net remove 

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

and add

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"
```

after

```
emerge -C dhcpcd

echo ">net-misc/dhcpcd-3.0.6" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

echo ">=net-misc/dhcpcd-3.0.6" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge dhcpcd

```

----------

## almackska

Ok, i did what you said and now i have a kernel panic.

```
EXT2-fs: hda3: couldnt mount because of unsupported optional features (4)

No filesystem could mount root, tried:    ext2 vfat iso9660 ntfs

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,3)

```

This is getting frustrating.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## noice

look at here, here or here

----------

## almackska

Hmm, ok. well, i have a live cd and it hangs after it see's i have a athlon 1500 so i cant exactly get into anything as of yet, but when i do get a live cd loaded, what is the proper procedure for chrooting into my system?

----------

## noice

mount gentoo partition in /mnt/gentoo and after

```
mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update && source /etc/profile
```

----------

## almackska

ok, I got in, I have my internet up and im logged on through the live cd.

The only problem is that i cant use the console while running gnome. So im goint to have to type things in the console by switching back and forth between alt+f8 and alt+f1.

Is there anyway to get more advice about this problem, If you think you know the answer to my problem, but cant know unless i post something, I would have no problem posting whatever you need to help me fix this problem. It is no longer a network problem, now its a kernel panic that im having a hard time of fixing, let alone log onto my system without booting through my live cd and chrooting into my env.

----------

## almackska

The craziest thing just happend. I messed around with something and rebooted. I booted into my 2.6.15 kernels and everything booted up normaly except that when the computer booted up it said it couldnt mount hda1 because its not an actual drive. so i dont have a valid hda1?

----------

## simeli

strangely I have the same problem. My board has two NICs (Marvell Chips with sk98lin) and kernel 2.6.14.

eth0 has a local static IP

eth1 is configured via dhcpcd

eth0 is brought up normally but eth1 dies with

```
Error, dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCGIFHWADDR: No such device
```

i am pretty much lost on what could be the problem. I haven't even changed the kernel. I've done quite a few updates of packages over the last quarter w/o rebooting. No kernel or driver updates though.

could this be connected to udev somehow?

----------

